# Metal Pless



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Looking for a 20 ft Maxxpro with live edge


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

check with @Jonn_DeereGreen in here he has some for sale


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

OK Thanks


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't have anything that big...biggest I have is an 8-13.


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

OK Thanks


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...ow/1332005730?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

redclifford said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equip...ow/1332005730?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Apparently in Caledon they just leave those things out on the curb...


----------

